# PoPpiLLs pics



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 13, 2007)

1.0.0 C. cyaneopubescens immature male wrapping up his dinner


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 13, 2007)

0.1.0 P. regalis sub adult


----------



## Natemass (Jan 13, 2007)

GBB has great colors whats with the P.reglis still burrowing or this the begining of the tube web?


----------



## Teratris (Jan 14, 2007)

great spiders, i love poe


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 14, 2007)

Natemass said:


> GBB has great colors whats with the P.reglis still burrowing or this the begining of the tube web?


Natemass its her old molting mat she molted on 12/13/06


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 23, 2007)

I got these two from Goterps
0.0.1 lividum sling





0.0.1 lividum sling pet hole


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 24, 2007)

My mature male p. murinus died this week in a breeding loan/love triangle with two female P. murinus so he died happy ;P 

0.0.6 p. murinus


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Feb 24, 2007)

preety GBB


----------



## TRON (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful cyaneopubescens !!! :clap:


----------



## EMH (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pic's 


Eric


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 1, 2007)

I rehoused two of my slings today and took a couple pics I'm trying out coco fiber for substrate instead of peat moss

0.0.1 P. ornata in its old home











0.0.1 H. lividum on its way to its new home


----------



## Natemass (Mar 1, 2007)

nice little enclosure


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 16, 2007)

0.1.0 P. regalis in its old home
















This is what i rehoused it into 











Here she is in her new home











0.0.1 P. irminia eating a discoids roach nymph





The colony






More dangerous than any spider "My niece" look at those fangs ;P


----------



## Banza (Mar 16, 2007)

very nice collection


----------



## Bothrops (Mar 16, 2007)

Nice pics and collection, I specially like that P. regalis (I want one so far :drool.
Oh, and your niece is so pretty too!  

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 29, 2007)

I feed my ornata sling today its about 2-2.5", and tried to get some good pics she(hoping) cooperated for a while     










































Here is where she told me the photo shoot was over ;P


----------



## Doezsha (Mar 29, 2007)

Good stuff.  Great pics bro I love the ornata pics shes beautiful, she looks like mine and about the same size.I  hope my P.ornata is a girl too.:clap:


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice spiders,  and I simply LOVE the array of containers in the earlier P. murinus pic.  It (IMO) makes it all the more interesting and mysterious.


----------



## Yuki (Mar 31, 2007)

very pretty!:worship:


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 19, 2007)

Here are the pics of my newest edition 0.0.1 Cithariscius  Crawshayi 4"



























0.0.1 Haplopelma lividum sling 1.5" I just rehoused my other one died


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 16, 2008)

My female A. avic that i had for about 8 years died   a couple of days ago so i picked up this one from the local pet shop  he/she is about 3" I also got a knew camera today that i need to learn how to use.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 16, 2008)

This is my little spider room/closet i plan on getting pics of all my babies


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 19, 2008)

I got this guy as a 3/4 " sling from Swiftinverts as a freebie about a year and a half ago i think :?. He is about 4.5"


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 20, 2008)

I rehoused my juvi male 2.75-3" P. ornata tonight, I got 5 more slings about 1.25" and I'm hoping at least one is a female.


----------



## seanbond (Feb 21, 2008)

i use to pay with those.

sick ornata!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 22, 2008)

I took a couple more picks of my P. ornata anybody care to guess on the sex I thought it was male but  i was told it might be a female i didn't see any spermathecae on the last molt but i could have missed it.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 22, 2008)

seanbond said:


> i use to pay with those.
> 
> sick ornata!


Thanks seanbond, your picture thread is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 22, 2008)

Hard to be sure but your _ornata _looks Male-ish...great collection!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is my newest addition 1 3/4" Haplopelma schmidti (Mina he almost got me ;P :wall: )


----------



## Mina (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm glad he didn't get you!!!!!  He is a little snot!!!!  I haven't had many T's that are as defensive as he is that small.  The one I still have is really defensive too.  Sad news though, I lost the third one, it had a bad moult and didn't make it.  I'm glad to see him looking so grumpy, it tells me he is doing very well, lol!


----------



## seanbond (Mar 4, 2008)

he aint happy 4 sure! keep the pix rolling.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 4, 2008)

seanbond i see why you love these so much i got a soft spot for pet holes, I love looking at picks of there burrows too especially Haploplema :?


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 5, 2008)

MM P. regalis this little guy is a stud  







My gravid female out for a quick pic


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 7, 2008)

I took some more pics of my hopefully gravid P regalis I filled up her water dish but she keeps dumping substrate in it and it siphons out the water. :wall:


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 8, 2008)

I got a pic of one of the 3 Heterothele villosella I got from Eric these things are tiny but beautiful wish I could have gotten more.  This one just molted 3 days ago and is a little over .75"


----------



## seanbond (Mar 9, 2008)

PoPpiLLs said:


> seanbond i see why you love these so much i got a soft spot for pet holes, I love looking at picks of there burrows too especially Haploplema :?


pet holes r definitely the best! good luck with the regalis sac, how long ago did you breed her?


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 14, 2008)

I took some pics today and got a new addition another Haplopelma schmidti 2" 
it hid as soon as i put it in the deli cup.












A. avic sp. Peru purple molted a couple days ago so i rehoused





































extremely gravid P. regalis


----------



## seanbond (Mar 14, 2008)

Haplopelma schmidti 
iv got 9 of these guys at 2in or so, then a monSTR female around 61/2-7inc range, roBUST!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Mar 14, 2008)

seanbond you plan on breeding your Haplopelma schmidti in the future


----------



## seanbond (Mar 14, 2008)

no reason not too! i got a good deal on all of them one of my fav haplos. i also got the haihanum as well 2 females and a male.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought this as Chilobrachys huahini ? any opinions on if it is or not it molted about 3-4 weeks ago


----------



## seanbond (Apr 16, 2008)

Chilobrachys huahini

looks like one to me...


----------



## PoPpiLLs (May 15, 2008)

I woke up to this in the morning  

















I also got some pics of my juvenile 3.5" 0.1.0 b. boehmei


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 12, 2008)

I rehoused my A. minatrix and one of my C. schioedtei today the schioedtei made a run for it.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 7, 2008)

First Instar


----------



## seanbond (Jul 8, 2008)

congrats on the sac!! how many didjew end up with??


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Dec 28, 2008)

P. formosa sack laid 2 days ago






















1.0.0 C. cyaneopubescens juvenile he molted about 7 days ago





0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens juvenile 4"






0.1.0 L. violaceopes 4" I recently rehoused her
Old home





New home





1.0.0 L. violaceopes juvenile 4.5"






0.0.2 P. murinus 3.25" both waiting on dinner






0.1.0 P. ornata 3.5" I'm pretty sure this ones a female


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Dec 28, 2008)

congrats on the formosa sac:clap: :clap:


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Protectyaaaneck im hoping for my p. regalis to lay a sack also .


----------



## BrotherM213 (Jan 1, 2009)

gorgeous T's, Have your A. "purple peru" and A. minatrix molted since those pics?


----------



## white_feather (Jan 1, 2009)

Let me know when your babies are ready to go, I would like to get a few of them.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jan 2, 2009)

Jesters_pipe said:


> gorgeous T's, Have your A. "purple peru" and A. minatrix molted since those pics?


Jesters_pipe the A. minatrix  and the A. peru purple had just molted several weeks before I took the pictures.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 26, 2009)

I pulled this p. regalis sack after about 40 days this is her second sack .






















I'm also waiting on sacks from P. ornata P. formosa T. gigas and A .minatrix so keep your finger crossed for me .  

Damion


----------



## seanbond (Jun 26, 2009)

congrats man!!!
keep the good work up!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 26, 2009)

thanks seanbond


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jun 12, 2011)

Her is some pictures of my collection before I lost most of them while I was hospitalized.












These are the pics of what my collection looks like now 30 spiders and 2 E. Trigonopodus






















I'm slowly trying rebuild my collection. The tubs on the bottom are B. dubia and b. lateralis they survived the most and will probably be here when were all gone ruling the earth.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 7, 2011)

Chilobrachys huahini












Lasiodora parahybana






















Acanthoscurria geniculata






















Poecilotheria formosa juvi female



























Cyriopagopus schioedtei showing its feet only


----------



## TrentinG (Jul 7, 2011)

awesome pics i cant wait for my lp to grow up!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks TrentinG

Poecilotheria mirandi juvi female

















Her she is getting tired of the pictures












Her she is letting me know photo time is over

















Trying to trade my Poecilotheria oranata female a roach for her dirty water dish or so i thought :?


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Jul 8, 2011)

Avicular minatrix female wating on lunch a discoid















































Poecilotheria subfusca female having a late lunch of discoid


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 24, 2011)

0.1.0 A. geniculata






0.0.1 C. huahini





C. huahini with b. dubia playing dead 





 Saying leave me alone please






0.1.0 C. cyaneopubescens






Enjoying a discoid


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 3, 2011)

Hysterocrates 1st gigas paring going to tyr again when he perduces a sperm web then ship him back home.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 4, 2011)

L. parahybana female 2.5"











L. parahybana male this is a picture of her brother he is about 3.5"











N. chromatus female 2.5-3 female


























Ephebopus cyanognathus 3" female hiding as usual






Predatory beetle eating a discoids






P. miranda 4" female











Acanthoscurria geniculata 3" female chomping a b. latreralis


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 5, 2011)

0.1.0 P. subfusca feamleI breed her a while ago and she ate the sack :wall: Im hopping for another chance to breed her

















0.1.0 P. formosa I rehoused here a few days ago she is really calm compared to my P. miranda female.






0.1.0 P. miranda female about 4" cant wait to get a chance to breed her this is my favorite sp compared to P. ornata


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 5, 2011)

0.1.0 P.ornata fenale 5:"


----------



## jbm150 (Oct 5, 2011)

That looks like two different spiders in your last post.... The first few pics look like a miranda....  Maybe its just the lighting?


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 5, 2011)

Avic sp peru purple 4.5"



























P.ornata 5"


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 10, 2011)

H. gigas mating attempt number 2 the female was very receptive to the male but he wanted nothing to do with her this time and kept running away I snapped a pic before he made a run for it the first breeding attempt was text book perfect.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 11, 2011)

Freshly matured P. formosa female

















L. parahybana male moulted 3 days after his sister


----------

